# Where did poodles come from.



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

From heaven on the wings of angels:angel:


----------



## spotsonofbun (Jan 3, 2013)

I heard the consensus is that they originated in Germany but perfected in France. They are one of the Continental dogs. Its often difficult to determine where anything originally came from whether its language, food tradition or breed especially in regards to the continents. There was so much traffic between these two countries and actually Germany as a country is very new historical speaking. Although Prussia had been a strong power in Europe for a long time. 

There are pictures on roman coins of dogs in a lion cut I don't think they know when that coat starts to appear, the none shedding curly coat of the poodles, the water dogs and bichon frise.


----------



## Bizzeemamanj (Apr 14, 2014)

I also read they have Germanic origins, although probably more broadly European origins. The german Pudelhund was used as a water retriever and the owners would clip them into a cut that maximized warmth at the joints for the dogs but kept other areas of the body shorter for better movement in the water. It is believed the French then standardized the breed as we know it today.

There is also some evidence they also developed in Italy as water retrievers and truffle sniffers. The Italian breed known as the Lagotto Romagnolo is very similar to a poodle in both appearance and temperament.

And of course, there is the Portuguese Water Dog (Cão de Agua) - also a water retriever with European origins who shares some traits with our beloved poodles.

I find the history of all three of these breeds fascinating and do wonder about a common ancestor amongst all three of them.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Before I decided on Poodles, I was researching the Lagotto Romagnolo, thinking that might just be the breed for me. It looks like a wonderful breed. Anyhow, what I discovered in my reading is that they're thought to be the predecessor of all water dogs, including the Poodle. Somewhere back there in all these water retrieving breeds is probably a Lagotto Romagnolo.


----------



## Bizzeemamanj (Apr 14, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Before I decided on Poodles, I was researching the Lagotto Romagnolo, thinking that might just be the breed for me. It looks like a wonderful breed. Anyhow, what I discovered in my reading is that they're thought to be the predecessor of all water dogs, including the Poodle. Somewhere back there in all these water retrieving breeds is probably a Lagotto Romagnolo.


I have a friend who is getting a Lagotto in a few weeks, after many many months of researching. I'm so excited for her and can't wait to see how similar/different the pup is from Cooper.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Is she being careful in her research on breeders? I heard that there weren't very many good ones in the U.S....some temperament issues. But it was only hearsay, nothing substantiating. I didn't really look into that because by that time I had decided on the Poodle. It will be interesting if we get to hear back from you on how she's doing. They're a neat little breed.


----------

